# C. cordata 'blassii' flower video...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

It´s flowering in this moment, it took over 12 days to get the limb opened, and it´s not totaly spread out yet.

C. cordata 'blassii' flower 

Greets from Spain


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice looking flower. Is this the first flower from the plant? Did you do anything different to get this plant to flower?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

EDGE said:


> Very nice looking flower. Is this the first flower from the plant? Did you do anything different to get this plant to flower?


Anything new, I got the specimen only. It´s growing within my set up since december 2005, it was a plant from submerged culture got from Tropica Iberia. It is growing in the same condition that ohter plants into my indoor set up..

Sometime I was growing all my plant into with acid condition, but some month ago I decided to separate acid-loving plants to neutral-loving plants. C. cordata 'blassii' was growing some weeks in very acid condition (over 6 weeks). Five weeks ago I decided to move it to neutral condition set up, that decision was taken by the poor growth of the plant, really thini leaf (compared with growth in above situation). I thoght pH range is not quite importat to C. cordata 'balssii', and the low nutrients level in the very acid setup was getting a no good look for it. So, in the neutral-loving space, the nutrients level is more high (Acid-loving space has 200 uS/cm; pH 4,5 - 5 and neutral space 500-600 uS/cm; pH 6,5 - 7).

Greets from Spain


----------

